# xyz_ads_thread



## seed (Dec 16, 2022)

Mahindra and Mahindra wants to run a digital ad campaign to complement its existing TV ads in Q1 of 2022. Based on the data from 2021, suggest a media plan to the CMO of Mahindra and Mahindra. Which audience should they target? *Assume XYZ Ads has the ad viewership data and TV viewership for the people in India. 
P.S. Brownie points for any additional actionable insights you can draw from the dataset in excel.


----------

